# My little army of Liney Thimble engines



## Jadecy (Oct 4, 2012)

I just finished a batch of 22 thimble air engines. I built these for the MidEastern model show coming up in Zanesville Ohio. The show is hosted by Paul Debolt (Debolt Machine). Come by and see me if you come to the show!


----------



## AussieJimG (Oct 5, 2012)

What a great job! Almost anybody can build one if given the time and persistence, 5 takes a lot more skill and a batch like yours is something to be really proud of. Congratulations.

Jim


----------



## WiKKiDWidgets (Oct 5, 2012)

I heard Carmina Burana in my head looking at these. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ71CQiDBpY


----------



## gus (Oct 5, 2012)

Incredible/fantastic. 22 engines. How long did it take??  Good phtography too.


----------

